

Google donates $6.8M to SF public transit amid bus controversy - Anechoic
http://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2014/02/27/google-donates-68m-to-sf-public.html

======
MyNameIsMK
I didn't realize elementary school students like to ride MUNI all by
themselves. Publicity stunt.

~~~
andymoe
Publicity stunt, sure. But this is pretty significant for youth (up to 17
years old) who will continue to get free MUNI passes. There are something like
40 school bus routes in SF and that may seem like a lot but it's really not
when you understand that the district has 55k students and 146 schools [1].
But thanks for adding to the conversation. People like you keep me coming
back...

[1] [http://www.sfusd.edu/en/about-sfusd/sfusd-
profile.html](http://www.sfusd.edu/en/about-sfusd/sfusd-profile.html)

